# subjects first peptide run, in preparation for photo shoot



## blaclbandanaBB (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi everyone this is my subjects first peptide run. my subject will be running CJC no dac @ 200 mcgs a day with GHRP-2 @ 200 mcgs a day with IGF-lr3 @ 40 mcg a day done bilaterally. My subject will run the CJC no dad and GHRP-2 @ 100 mcgs upon rising waiting 20 mins to eat after shot, IGF-lr3 right after work out with a 2 scope whey protein after and waiting an hour to have regular post work out mea, and do a final does of cmc and Ghrp-2 before bed. would like to know if people think that it would be more effective for my subject to run the second does of cjc and GHRP-2 prow instead of before  bed? any other critiques would be very appreciated by my subject and they would be willing to run a log with diet, training, progress and be fore and after pics if people have any interest. my subject is looking to put on lean mass leading into a photo shoot.  Any way thanks for reading and appreiacte any input people are willing to share.


----------



## blaclbandanaBB (Sep 9, 2015)

Any one? have any input?


----------

